# 2.0L Turbo or VR6 more reliable in long run?



## VW8887 (Mar 8, 2021)

We are looking at the 2021.5 VW Atlas and were wondering what everyone thinks about the 2.0L turbo? Is it reliable? Seeing the Head Gasket issues with the VR6 is concerning and the coolant issues. We have a 2019 Mazda CX-9 that has a 2.5L Turbo. I like it but was looking to go to a V6. We want something with more space and a better AWD system. The AWD in the CX9 is nothing special it seems in the snow. Even our 2016 Subaru Legacy is better in the snow with worse tires and less ground clearance. So we are shopping the 2021.5 Atlas SE w/Tech 4Motion, 2021 Honda Passport, 2021 Kia Telluride S AWD, 2021 Subaru Ascent Limited and 2021 Hyundai Palisade SEL AWD. It seems like the Atlas is the Safest especially in the side crash test according to IIHS crash tests and the distance of intrusion keeping 32 centimeters from the sidewall to the center of the passengers. Seems like a record. The Telluride/Palisade is only 14.5-16.5, Passport is 16.5, even the Subaru Ascent was only 18.5. Larger number is better in this test. So I worry how KIA and Hyundai vehicles actually hold up in worse crashes outside of IIHS designed tests. 

I love the Atlas's size and features. Miss the better VW warranty they got rid of. I'd like to keep our next vehicle for 8-10 years but reliability seems like a big concern.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I was in the same boat when I purchased my '21.5. I tend to keep cars for a up to 10 years also. I went with the VR6 because 1) it seems like most of the head gasket issues were early in the model, 2) I didn't care about fuel mileage, and 3) I feel like a non-boosted engine would last longer than a boosted one, but I have no evidence of that and maybe is just an outdated thought. With the VR6 being an engine that has been around for decades, I would hope that all problems have been addressed and easily diagnosed if something comes up (although the bad batch of head gasket issues proves otherwise).

I did have experience with a VW 2.0 boosted engine in my previous Golf R. That's not the same engine in the Atlas but similar. It was tuned APR stage 2+ so making quite a bit more than stock, and that engine and car were overall the most reliable car I've ever owned, although I only put 50k on it before selling it. I would have been happy going with that engine, but likely wouldn't want to live with it for a decade in the Atlas.

For piece of mind I'll likely be getting an extended warranty. Not so much for the engine/transmission, but one that I'll confirm covers electronics like infotainment, Area View cameras, ACC, etc. as those have already had a few "hiccups" on my brand new car.


----------



## VW8887 (Mar 8, 2021)

bboshart said:


> I was in the same boat when I purchased my '21.5. I tend to keep cars for a up to 10 years also. I went with the VR6 because 1) it seems like most of the head gasket issues were early in the model, 2) I didn't care about fuel mileage, and 3) I feel like a non-boosted engine would last longer than a boosted one, but I have no evidence of that and maybe is just an outdated thought. With the VR6 being an engine that has been around for decades, I would hope that all problems have been addressed and easily diagnosed if something comes up (although the bad batch of head gasket issues proves otherwise).
> 
> I did have experience with a VW 2.0 boosted engine in my previous Golf R. That's not the same engine in the Atlas but similar. It was tuned APR stage 2+ so making quite a bit more than stock, and that engine and car were overall the most reliable car I've ever owned, although I only put 50k on it before selling it. I would have been happy going with that engine, but likely wouldn't want to live with it for a decade in the Atlas.
> 
> For piece of mind I'll likely be getting an extended warranty. Not so much for the engine/transmission, but one that I'll confirm covers electronics like infotainment, Area View cameras, ACC, etc. as those have already had a few "hiccups" on my brand new car.


Thanks. Maybe I'll test drive both and see which one I like better. Curious why not negotiate the extended warranty at the time of purchase? What do you love and hate on ur 21.5? what trim did you buy?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

VW8887 said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'll test drive both and see which one I like better. Curious why not negotiate the extended warranty at the time of purchase? What do you love and hate on ur 21.5? what trim did you buy?


I felt like I could maybe get a better price if I shopped around. Granted, I’ll have to pay the full price up front this way but that’s been my experience in the past.

I bought an SEL Premium R-Line, so it has everything. Not the best choice for longevity with all the electronics, but I’ll cross that road when I get there. But I do love all the tech.

Nothing that I hate about it, although I’ve had to power cycle the ignition quite a few times to fix the radio not working, cameras not turning on, etc. and I’ve had to have the “EVAP leak detection pump” replaced as it was causing a fault.

Overall I think it feels more premium than the same offerings from Subaru, Chevy, Toyota, and Honda.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious....did you shop the Chevy Traverse at all?

Being a VW fan boy, I wanted to get an Atlas but after driving it....the V6 was a huge let down.
(And I'd had 3 V6 Passat's with that same engine in the past before and loved them)

The Traverse is/was way quicker while getting better gas mileage, and had the same amount, if not more, of room inside.
That said we're on our 3rd Traverse now, a 2021, and had a 2018 & 2020 before it -- the wife leases them. No issues at all either!

2022 is getting a refresh though.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just curious....did you shop the Chevy Traverse at all?
> 
> Being a VW fan boy, I wanted to get an Atlas but after driving it....the V6 was a huge let down.
> (And I'd had 3 V6 Passat's with that same engine in the past before and loved them)
> ...


We did not, coming from a '14 Buick Enclave Leather AWD which was good but did have some issues over time like most cars. We cross shopped used Volvo XC90s, Hyundai Palisade and the Atlas. The Traverse is about the only one in the category that is as big or slightly bigger. The competition has passed VW by in many areas, but not by much, just have to decide what you like or value more. Note that the Atlas is usually heavily discounted, the MSRP is not competitive but with the Telluride/Palisade still not budging much off of MSRP, the Atlas can be had for less and with better financing (at least when we purchased). We ended up in the Atlas for many reasons but one of them honestly was that because my wife thought that the Palisade interior was too nice (and maybe too easy to damage), not SUV like. The Atlas shines in that regard, it feels like an old full size truck with the straight, non-curving front dash that just makes the car feel huge and open vs some of the competition that makes you feel like you are in a car. She also hated that there was no physical shifter in the Palisade. The materials are nice but this is probably the biggest area where VW fell behind the competition. She really preferred the more conservative and truck-like exterior, the massive sunroof, wheels, etc. After driving it more and more, I like it. The MIB3 infotainment system is nice and the digital cockpit is pretty configurable, much more than my Sonata N Line's digital dash. The lights are great. The space is about equal to what we had in the Enclave but I would say slightly more usable because of how squared off the openings are. Most of what we really like about it means you need to step up to higher trim levels, for us was SEL R Line. 
My disappointments are few but center around the engine/drivetrain and the shorter warranty, would love to have the longer warranty like they did after dieselgate. MPGs are not great but even the competition only nets you 1-3 more mpgs, not enough to sway at this time and it isn't that quick yet jumps off the line in a way that makes you think it is the fastest car on the road (this seems like a VW thing, almost always have a very strong throttle tip in) for 0-15 mph. The power is acceptable for something like this, just not overly exciting in any way. The sound is nice. It felt similar to the older 3.6 in the Enclave, having driven a 2020 Enclave as a loaner I can say that the newer 3.6 and newer 9 speed make things better for power and fuel efficiency, the same combo as in the Traverse. I probably would think acceleration is fine but my N Line really rips so hopping into the Atlas after being in that is a whole different feeling, not bad, just different, I drive more calmly in it. I find that putting the Atlas into sport mode helps things quite a bit when I am merging onto the highway or other similar maneuvers, mainly because the transmission seems to downshift quicker and puts you in the right gear for situations where you want power right now vs holding a higher gear for fuel economy reasons. Dropping into sport mode is easy and you can dip in and out quickly as needed with a quick slide of the shifter rather than hunting for a special mode or button in other cars.
So far, very happy with the Atlas and would recommend it. Really like the looks and the interior space, just wish they would have spent a few extra $ on nicer materials in a few places. I am fairly tall at 6'4" and I feel small in it, it is a great tall person car as a driver or passenger. That said, shorter people will fit easily too, really a good range of seat motion. The seats fit me better than nearly anything, the seat back actually goes up to my shoulders which is nice (old Enclave had my upper back jammed into the headrest). The feel similar to my old '12 Passat TDI, actually, the whole interior reminds me of the that car which was also big and boxy inside. Looking forward to road tripping in it this summer and more next winter.


----------



## VW8887 (Mar 8, 2021)

Does anyone know, do VW's or the Atlas, does it hold its value well resale wise? Just to compare all factors.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

VW8887 said:


> Does anyone know, do VW's or the Atlas, does it hold its value well resale wise? Just to compare all factors.


I have seen numbers online in the 50% neighborhood after 5 years. The Korean twins, Palisade and Telluride, are predicted to hold the most value but hard to tell without the historical data to back it up. Industry average is around 50% so don't expect miracles here, it is a commodity vehicle, not a niche car that was limited in production and will somehow gain a cult following like some cars do.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

We replaced our 19 VR6 with a 21.5 2.0T. The VR6 has no advantage in my opinion outside of the 5K tow rating which we don’t need. We did have the dealer install the 2K tow package for the small needs that we have. 

One thing that is irritating with the VR6 (in the Atlas) is the lazy transmission tuning and torque converter noise. V8 fuel economy can be a drag, too. 

The 2.0T also drives better around town due to the transmission being a little less eager to upshift. I had no issues with how the VR6 drove on the hwy, for what it’s worth. And the 2.0T largely mirrors its hwy driving manners.

The coolant debacle with VR6s is highly concerning and it crops up on newer Atlases from time to time. 

Long story short, Audi ditched the VR6 in favor of the 2.0T in the Q7 and now I know why. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

mtbsteve said:


> I have seen numbers online in the 50% neighborhood after 5 years. The Korean twins, Palisade and Telluride, are predicted to hold the most value but hard to tell without the historical data to back it up. Industry average is around 50% so don't expect miracles here, it is a commodity vehicle, not a niche car that was limited in production and will somehow gain a cult following like some cars do.


When I was cross shopping the Telluride was $12k more expensive when optioned similarly, and nothing about the build quality backed up that price. 




krebsy75 said:


> One thing that is irritating with the VR6 (in the Atlas) is the lazy transmission tuning and torque converter noise. V8 fuel economy can be a drag, too.
> 
> The 2.0T also drives better around town due to the transmission being a little less eager to upshift. I had no issues with how the VR6 drove on the hwy, for what it’s worth. And the 2.0T largely mirrors its hwy driving manners.
> 
> ...


I agree in the default Drive setting trans shifting isn't great at all, but Sport mode changes the trans tuning a good bit and makes it much more enjoyable, plus it always has manual mode. Haven't heard any torque converter noise in mine or 3 other VR6 Atlas's I've been in. Not sure what the coolant debacle is?

I will say with intake/exhaust mods the VR6 sounds worlds better than the 2.0 and MPG really isn't that far off. 

I rented a 2020 Q7 and the 2.0T was not great in that vehicle, I couldn't justify paying $20k more than the Atlas for a 4 cylinder and less space.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

The VR6 coolant debacle has one or more causes. I encourage u to chat with a good VW tech. Odds are, they have replaced at least a dozen Atlas VR6 head gaskets themselves which is a major major job. VW claims that the issue is behind them. Call me skeptical. 

The torque converter noise is a result of the tranny being programmed to stay in 3rd gear when the revs are much too low. If this occurs in conjunction with a slight incline, there will be a “cavitation” type noise. And it’s highly unpleasant. 

I really disliked how our 2019 VR6 Atlas drove in sport mode. The throttle was too touchy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Here’s the noise. And they all do it. I was able to exacerbate it while test driving a 2021 VR6. Our 2019 had a November 2019 build date. 

At first I didn’t really pay much attention to it. But over time, it began to grate on my nerves. I even changed my driving style a little bit to avoid the noise. Which is unfortunate and indicative of a poorly tuned drivetrain IMO. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Regarding the OPs original Q regarding reliability, I exhausted the engine decision and went 2.0T for our 2nd Atlas. The biggest issue with the 2.0T is carbon buildup and it’s something that can be maintained. The VR6 has carbon buildup issues as well, just to a lesser degree. 

The VR6 is touted as an upgrade but it really isn’t. One engine choice will give u a few more MPGs. The other will tow 5K. They both have virtually identical 0-60 and 1/4 mile times. And, after driving SEVEN 2021 Atlases featuring both engines, I can confirm that acceleration is a wash. 

The 2.0T has a great reliability track record in the Atlas. And the long term issues with the engine are well documented and manageable. I would say both mills are good for 150-200K miles. The VR6 applies in this case “if u get a good one”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

One last point...I think haha...

Available data (slim pickings) doesn’t really support the notion that the VR6 is a stalwart in reliability. There are currently over 17,000 vehicles for sale on auto trader with more than 200K miles. Guess how many have VR6 engines? Two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> Here’s the noise. And they all do it. I was able to exacerbate it while test driving a 2021 VR6. Our 2019 had a November 2019 build date.
> 
> At first I didn’t really pay much attention to it. But over time, it began to grate on my nerves. I even changed my driving style a little bit to avoid the noise. Which is unfortunate and indicative of a poorly tuned drivetrain IMO.
> 
> ...


Thats terrible and I agree it sounds broken, if mine made that noise I’d be pissed, but so far mine hasnt made a peep from trans or converter.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> The VR6 coolant debacle has one or more causes. I encourage u to chat with a good VW tech. Odds are, they have replaced at least a dozen Atlas VR6 head gaskets themselves which is a major major job. VW claims that the issue is behind them. Call me skeptical.
> 
> The torque converter noise is a result of the tranny being programmed to stay in 3rd gear when the revs are much too low. If this occurs in conjunction with a slight incline, there will be a “cavitation” type noise. And it’s highly unpleasant.
> 
> ...


Ahh VR6 headgaskets arent that bad to do. But if that happened at least I could do cams while its apart!


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Thats terrible and I agree it sounds broken, if mine made that noise I’d be pissed, but so far mine hasnt made a peep from trans or converter.


The video more or less represents a worst case scenario. In our case we’d hear it a few seconds here and there. Lots of rolling hills where I live. And I was able to reproduce it on a 2021. 

I went for a ride with a master VW tech for an issue unrelated to the torque converter. And his reaction to the noise was “there’s that noise! And they all do it.”

Our 2019 was bought back from VW due to the steering rack issue. I never even mentioned the torque converter noise throughout our travels. Research shows there’s no fix anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> One last point...I think haha...
> 
> Available data (slim pickings) doesn’t really support the notion that the VR6 is a stalwart in reliability. There are currently over 17,000 vehicles for sale on auto trader with more than 200K miles. Guess how many have VR6 engines? Two.
> 
> ...


Cant say I’ve ever used autotrader as a measure for reliability. My previous VR6’s were absolute beasts, some were also turbo and took it like a boss. My 2.0T’s blewup with a stock turbo, so call me biased.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Ahh VR6 headgaskets arent that bad to do. But if that happened at least I could do cams while its apart!


I’m pretty sure it requires the front end to be disassembled on the Atlas. Pretty big job on fairly young cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> I’m pretty sure it requires the front end to be disassembled on the Atlas. Pretty big job on fairly young cars.


If its covered under warranty, so be it. If its not I'd use it as a chance to upgrade. 

Just odd that nobody I know with an Atlas has had any of those issues you brought up. One is a friend who is a dealer tech and has over 100k miles on his VR6 4 motion Atlas, if his had an issue he would be the first to raise a stink about it.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> If its covered under warranty, so be it. If its not I'd use it as a chance to upgrade.
> 
> Just odd that nobody I know with an Atlas has had any of those issues you brought up. One is a friend who is a dealer tech and has over 100k miles on his VR6 4 motion Atlas, if his had an issue he would be the first to raise a stink about it.


As the story goes, they changed engine builders for the VR6 in Germany, and that’s one of the reasons for the head gasket issues. 

Your friend likely has an early 18 which was made by the original engine builder. 

I’m not saying that all VR6 engines made by the new builder are bad... the engine is just suspect in my personal book of limited data. Mostly from the Facebook Atlas group and a couple of dealer techs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> If its covered under warranty, so be it. If its not I'd use it as a chance to upgrade.
> 
> Just odd that nobody I know with an Atlas has had any of those issues you brought up. One is a friend who is a dealer tech and has over 100k miles on his VR6 4 motion Atlas, if his had an issue he would be the first to raise a stink about it.


There’s been a number of owners where it hasn’t been a head-gasket-and-done scenario. The bad head gasket warps the head, fouls the cats and less skilled techs miss some of these details and multiple visits are required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> The torque converter noise is a result of the tranny being programmed to stay in 3rd gear when the revs are much too low. If this occurs in conjunction with a slight incline, there will be a “cavitation” type noise. And it’s highly unpleasant.
> 
> I really disliked how our 2019 VR6 Atlas drove in sport mode. The throttle was too touchy.


Feels like a car with proper throttle response, its shouldn't be laggy like it is in drive. I pretty much only drive mine in sport, manual, or offroad mode, perhaps that's why I don't have any trans noises? I also don't soft foot the gas for it to only go 10mph in 3rd gear, I just send it. 

Did you make any changes via OBD-11 or other apps? I've made quite a few changes, some of which have had a positive impact on drivability.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> There’s been a number of owners where it hasn’t been a head-gasket-and-done scenario. The bad head gasket warps the head, fouls the cats and less skilled techs miss some of these details and multiple visits are required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I do a headgasket, its getting cams and a cat delete anyways. Take head to machine shop to be decked and your golden.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Feels like a car with proper throttle response, its shouldn't be laggy like it is in drive. I pretty much only drive mine in sport, manual, or offroad mode, perhaps that's why I don't have any trans noises? I also don't soft foot the gas for it to only go 10mph in 3rd gear, I just send it.
> 
> Did you make any changes via OBD-11 or other apps? I've made quite a few changes, some of which have had a positive impact on drivability.


I’ve had about seven 2010+ VWs and all of them have driven acceptable in D with S reserved for back roads. The 2019’s throttle seemed extra jumpy off the line in S and required extra careful application as compared to what I am used to. Our new 2021.5 2.0T Atlas is similar to the other VWs I’ve had in D and S. 

I have vagcom but didn’t have the 2019 long enough to tweak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> As the story goes, they changed engine builders for the VR6 in Germany, and that’s one of the reasons for the head gasket issues.
> 
> Your friend likely has an early 18 which was made by the original engine builder.
> 
> I’m not saying that all VR6 engines made by the new builder are bad... the engine is just suspect in my personal book of limited data. Mostly from the Facebook Atlas group and a couple of dealer techs.


Gotcha, well I guess a few bad gaskets out of the VR6 plant still beat the thousands of people with 2.0 issues. Between the caked up valves, oil leaks, PCV issues, water pumps, fuel pumps, etc I gave up on the 2.0 and went back to a VR6. 

We have 19 thru 21 in our group, biggest repair has been brake pads so far.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Feels like a car with proper throttle response, its shouldn't be laggy like it is in drive. I pretty much only drive mine in sport, manual, or offroad mode, perhaps that's why I don't have any trans noises? I also don't soft foot the gas for it to only go 10mph in 3rd gear, I just send it.
> 
> Did you make any changes via OBD-11 or other apps? I've made quite a few changes, some of which have had a positive impact on drivability.


Yes! If your tranny isn’t lugging in third gear you probably won’t hear the noise. 

If you want to ruin your night lol here’s how to exacerbate the VR6 torque converter noise:
1. Warm up vehicle
2. While in D come to a near complete stop at an intersection - but not completely. If you maintain a few MPH the tranny will stay in third gear
3. Depress accelerator in a normal fashion with a slight incline and the noise should present itself while the tranny remains in third gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> I’ve had about seven 2010+ VWs and all of them have driven acceptable in D with S reserved for back roads. The 2019’s throttle seemed extra jumpy off the line in S and required extra careful application as compared to what I am used to. Our new 2021.5 2.0T Atlas is similar to the other VWs I’ve had in D and S.
> 
> I have vagcom but didn’t have the 2019 long enough to tweak.
> 
> ...


This is my 10th VW but my first auto VW, sucks they dont have a manual but most people forgot how or dont want to learn to drive one.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Gotcha, well I guess a few bad gaskets out of the VR6 plant still beat the thousands of people with 2.0 issues. Between the caked up valves, oil leaks, PCV issues, water pumps, fuel pumps, etc I gave up on the 2.0 and went back to a VR6.
> 
> We have 19 thru 21 in our group, biggest repair has been brake pads so far.


The earlier 2.0T’s were problem children for sure. But the gen 3 is pretty well sorted out. I hope lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> This is my 10th VW but my first auto VW, sucks they dont have a manual but most people forgot how or dont want to learn to drive one.


I had one manual VW. Rest were DSGs except the Atlases and Touareg. 

I preferred the DSG box with TDIs. 

I drove manual cars for 20 straight years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> Yes! If your tranny isn’t lugging in third gear you probably won’t hear the noise.
> 
> If you want to ruin your night lol here’s how to exacerbate the VR6 torque converter noise:
> 1. Warm up vehicle
> ...


I do that every day coming into my neighborhood, entrance is uphill and I hardly ever come to a full stop before turning in. Also every week day in the parking garage at work, I slow down to look around the corner but not a full stop and then turn to go up the ramp fairly slowly. I'll make sure I do both in D tomorrow with radio off to see if I can make out any noises. I've done the whole parking garage in 3rd gear manual mode before, so I doubt I'll notice anything special in D, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> I do that every day coming into my neighborhood, entrance is uphill and I hardly ever come to a full stop before turning in. Also every week day in the parking garage at work, I slow down to look around the corner but not a full stop and then turn to go up the ramp fairly slowly. I'll make sure I do both in D tomorrow with radio off to see if I can make out any noises. I've done the whole parking garage in 3rd gear manual mode before, so I doubt I'll notice anything special in D, but I'll give it a shot.


Is yours 4motion? I’ve never driven a FWD Atlas due to where I live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> Is yours 4motion? I’ve never driven a FWD Atlas due to where I live.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mine is a '21 4MOTION, but I think all SEL-P's are 4MOTION. Same I have no desire for FWD.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Yes mine is a '21 4MOTION, but I think all SEL-P's are 4MOTION. Same I have no desire for FWD.


The ‘21 VR6’s shifted much better than my 2019 VR6. And the TC noise was MUCH more subtle. We had to really listen for it. 

It’s possible S mode works better in the 21s, too. They have def improved the tranny programming since the 18-19s.

Having said all of that, I still found the ‘21 2.0T a little less “lazy” as compared to a ‘21 VR6. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

The VR6 on paper should be a more reliable engine. If I’m not mistaken, it was used in the Passat, Touareg, and Porsche for over a decade. Somebody messed up and now myself and some other 2018/19 owners have new head gaskets. That doesn’t mean the engine is a turd because a production run had bad QC.

The head gasket change is not trivial and it’s not because the front bumper, headlights, and radiator have to be removed. It’s because the top half of the engine has to be disassembled.

VW knows about the issue and is paying dealerships a lot of money to fix it. If a dealership finds rust in the block they replace the engine. There is no way in the world VW would allow that to continue. If you have the issue you know it. My coolant was repeatedly low within thousands of miles of being new. If you have a 2018/19 and you keep adding coolant you have the issue, get it fixed.

In my opinion searching for VR6s on AutoTrader doesn’t prove anything. Where do you thing they all are? In a junk yard?

I drove a 4-cylinder CrossSport recently while my cats were getting replaced on my Atlas (lol, you can’t make it up). The 4-cylinder is louder and I didn’t notice and performance difference in city driving.

As others have mentioned the 4-cylinder is turbo charged and direct injected. That setup has its own challenges.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

shadytheatlas said:


> The VR6 on paper should be a more reliable engine. If I’m not mistaken, it was used in the Passat, Touareg, and Porsche for over a decade. Somebody messed up and now myself and some other 2018/19 owners have new head gaskets. That doesn’t mean the engine is a turd because a production run had bad QC.
> 
> The head gasket change is not trivial and it’s not because the front bumper, headlights, and radiator have to be removed. It’s because the top half of the engine has to be disassembled.
> 
> ...


It’s important to note that we went through a buyback with our 2019. So, it behooved us to pick the most reliable setup based on limited data. And the 2.0T in the Atlas hasn’t had much in the way of teething issues like the VR6. 

The notion that the the 2.0T is less reliable simply because it has forced induction is a misguided claim IMO. 

You make a great point regarding the head gasket thing not being trivial and the front end removal being the least of concerns.

The VR6 search on AT was hardly conclusive or scientific. But I expected more than two cars nationwide! To answer your question I don’t know where they are. Hopefully doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

I think the real question to be asked is, what value does the VR6 bring to the table if you don’t need 5K towing capability?That’s really the question a prospective owner has to ask themselves. 

I personally drove seven 2021 Atlases. It’s not an easy decision, towing notwithstanding. But I am happy so far with the 2.0T. Really happy!

Of course, the 2.0T can be tuned which is another conversation entirely. And it played a tiny role in my own decision process. I’m personally waiting for more guinea pigs. The transmission being the greatest of my concerns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

For sure coming out of a 18/19 into the 4-cylinder was a solid decision. If I could have gotten an SEL R-Line 4-motion 4-cylinder in 2017 I would have.

If I were going to buy another Atlas today I would get the 4-cylinder. Only because I believe that as of today it’s a more reliable engine. Over time the VR6 could prove its reliability again.

I have an Audi A4 with the 2.0. It’s an awesome engine. I am living the DI and Turbo life.

I would not buy another Atlas. I like the vehicle but VW corporate and Customer Care are a joke. I would recommend anyone who is looking at an SEL-P to look at the base Audi Q7 if they want better reliability and fit and finish. The Q7 will probably be my next vehicle.

I’d love to know how you got them to buy yours back. A friend of mine took their Atlas in for the same head gasket issue. Somehow the dealership broke the AC and Transmission in the process. The dealership had the car over 2 months. I am guessing because their engine was replaced. The only offer they got from VW was 10% off MSRP of another VW or another year on the warranty.

I would tell anyone if you don’t need to tow get the 4-cylinder.

Interesting tidbit, the mechanic who worked on my Atlas told me Cummins built the defective VR6s. I don’t believe it but who knows.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

shadytheatlas said:


> For sure coming out of a 18/19 into the 4-cylinder was a solid decision. If I could have gotten an SEL R-Line 4-motion 4-cylinder in 2017 I would have.
> 
> If I were going to buy another Atlas today I would get the 4-cylinder. Only because I believe that as of today it’s a more reliable engine. Over time the VR6 could prove its reliability again.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said. 

Our Atlas was out of service for more than 30 days due to the steering rack being replaced three times. In PA that’s all it takes for the lemon law to kick in. VW then gave us $2,500 towards a replacement vehicle. 

I like the Atlas for its headroom. I have a super long torso and my head rubs in a few of the competitors. Plus I’m comfortable with the discomfort of owning a VW lol. 

Ours is a 2.0T SEL-P. Buyback was a VR6 SEL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

shadytheatlas said:


> The head gasket change is not trivial and it’s not because the front bumper, headlights, and radiator have to be removed. It’s because the top half of the engine has to be disassembled.
> 
> I drove a 4-cylinder CrossSport recently while my cats were getting replaced on my Atlas (lol, you can’t make it up). The 4-cylinder is louder and I didn’t notice and performance difference in city driving.


I've done VR6 headgaskets in a parking lot and a driveway, seems like a lot but its doable. I cringe more at plastic body clips than rebuilding an engine. 

I agree the 2.0T is more buzzy at speed and also has a narrower powerband but tuning helps that. Personally I wish someone/anyone would provide tuning or allow access to the VR6 ECM so we could mod these things more. 



krebsy75 said:


> I think the real question to be asked is, what value does the VR6 bring to the table if you don’t need 5K towing capability?That’s really the question a prospective owner has to ask themselves.


By default when you desire the SEL-P options you don't have any other choice but the VR6. Besides that and if nothing else, the VR6 has character. The purr and nostalgia of the VR6 is priceless, at least to those of us that had them in Corrado/MK3/MK4/R32/CC days. With simple intake and exhaust mods the VR6 sounds nice and makes a bit more power. My 2.0T sounded like absolute garbage with a downpipe and full exhaust, it didnt last a week before I put the stock rear section exhaust back on so it was bearable.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> I've done VR6 headgaskets in a parking lot and a driveway, seems like a lot but its doable. I cringe more at plastic body clips than rebuilding an engine.
> 
> I agree the 2.0T is more buzzy at speed and also has a narrower powerband but tuning helps that. Personally I wish someone/anyone would provide tuning or allow access to the VR6 ECM so we could mod these things more.
> 
> ...


The EA888 sounds like ****, that’s for sure. 

I like the 3.6 VR6. I just think they butchered it up in the Atlas. I really liked it in my Touareg. It was saddled with a lot of weight but tuned to perfection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

My 2.0T is an SEL-P. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> My 2.0T is an SEL-P.


For some reason I was thinking 4Motion when I said VR6. The selection was so narrow once you choose specific options like brown interior with captains chairs that all we had around here were VR6's, and only two at that. 




shadytheatlas said:


> I would recommend anyone who is looking at an SEL-P to look at the base Audi Q7


I looked at the Q7 quite a bit, rented one for a few weeks, and tried to like it but it feels (and is) smaller, heavier, and you would need a Premium Plus with Executive Package to tick all the options so your looking at a good bit more than an Atlas costs at $62k, that's about $20k over what I paid. I would get an additional used vehicle with that difference in cost.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> For some reason I was thinking 4Motion when I said VR6. The selection was so narrow once you choose specific options like brown interior with captains chairs that all we had around here were VR6's, and only two at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ended up ordering our 2.0T SEL-P AWD. People have a fascination with the captain’s chairs and we like the bench better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> We ended up ordering our 2.0T SEL-P AWD. People have a fascination with the captain’s chairs and we like the bench better.


They certainly do, caulk me up as one of them. The Q7 has a bench and for our purposes we realized it got in the way of a few things during a trip. My wife likes the room the chairs provide to be able to hop over the console and care for our baby, it allows our big dog to lay on the floor and say hi to everyone during a trip, my oldest kid likes to cocoon in the 3rd row with his electronics and its easier for him to hop out without moving any seats.


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

I can’t, for the life of me, figure out why Hyundai/Kia gets a reliability pass these days. 

I wouldn’t buy a Palisade/Telluride twin if you paid me. Nobody replaces more engines these days than Hyundai. It’s literally insane If you look into the numbers. I don’t trust them at all. I owned a 2012 Veloster and spun a rod bearing at 130k miles. It was meticulously maintained. Junk. Replaced the engine with zero help from Hyundai. It’s a known issue and they do nothing. Think it was part of the recent recalls for the same issue? Nope, not my model year! No problems there! They can get ****ed. I like all the tick-tock vids showing dozens of engines at dealerships waiting to go into various cars. 

I have a Sportwagen now that I love very much and we also have a late 2020 Cross Sport SEL-P VR6 in Pure Gray. I love how it drives and feels. I think for the money and size it’s hard to beat the Atlas. As mentioned before it’s not hard to get a really great deal on one 5-7k off msrp at pretty much any time of the year. Their financing is great too. 

I’m simply amazed at how much space there is in the 2nd row every time I see it. Something so many competitors lack. The 2.0 and VR6 are both great engines. If you need the towing, get the 6. We pull a small pop-up so we opted for the Tow package/VR6. Honestly though, you can’t go wrong with either. Both should be stout in the long run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

The Road Warrior said:


> I can’t, for the life of me, figure out why Hyundai/Kia gets a reliability pass these days.
> 
> I wouldn’t buy a Palisade/Telluride twin if you paid me. Nobody replaces more engines these days than Hyundai. It’s literally insane If you look into the numbers. I don’t trust them at all. I owned a 2012 Veloster and spun a rod bearing at 130k miles. It was meticulously maintained. Junk. Replaced the engine with zero help from Hyundai. It’s a known issue and they do nothing. Think it was part of the recent recalls for the same issue? Nope, not my model year! No problems there! They can get ****ed. I like all the tick-tock vids showing dozens of engines at dealerships waiting to go into various cars.
> 
> ...


Agree, well maybe if the Korean brands were substantially lower cost, but they have the balls to ask even MORE than competitors. Add to the increased cost the stigma of driving a budget brand and it just doesn't make sense. The dealers are also still stuck in that budget mindset and use Hyundai Accent sales tactics when you walk in to buy a $50k SUV, it just doesn't work. The VW dealer was 1000% easier to deal with and acted more like an Audi dealer than a shady used car lot.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> Yes! If your tranny isn’t lugging in third gear you probably won’t hear the noise.
> 
> If you want to ruin your night lol here’s how to exacerbate the VR6 torque converter noise:
> 1. Warm up vehicle
> ...


To test for this noise I drove around very mundanely for 25 miles this morning, getting better mileage than Sport mode, but also totally not worth it. Driving normally I would never encounter this noise, in any typical scenario the trans downshifted to second or I was going fast enough in third. The only time I could make the car do this out on the street was if I purposely locked the car in 3rd gear via manual mode, slowed down to under 8MPH while going up a hill then proceed to give it very little gas. It didn't sound as loud as in the video, but it was there. Pretty much exactly how you expect to stall a manual, asking an auto to do this doesnt make much sense to me as there is no reason to ever drive like that. Off the street in a parking garage in typical driving up and down the ramps, trans makes no noise. I did manage to get it to make the noise in Drive once after numerous tries, it took going around a turn too fast so it stayed in 3rd and then abruptly slowing down but not stopping while on the ramp, and then proceeding to creep up the ramp at half normal speed. If I drove normally around the turn the trans stayed in second and any speed I would typically drive up the ramp in 3rd the vehicle made no noise. So I will call this the driving like a drunk Ms. Daisy trans problem  In Sport mode or driving in manual mode like you have a clue, trans makes no sounds. 

To complete the experiment, I checked my coolant after all of this and its spot on!


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

skydaman said:


> Agree, well maybe if the Korean brands were substantially lower cost, but they have the balls to ask even MORE than competitors. Add to the increased cost the stigma of driving a budget brand and it just doesn't make sense. The dealers are also still stuck in that budget mindset and use Hyundai Accent sales tactics when you walk in to buy a $50k SUV, it just doesn't work. The VW dealer was 1000% easier to deal with and acted more like an Audi dealer than a shady used car lot.


Hyundai used to be known for making pretty poor quality vehicles. They really got their act together in the late 90s and 00s and we’re building some decent cars. I had an 04 Elantra GT hatch that I put 205k trouble free miles on. We also had two other Hyundai’s from the mid 00s that were rock solid vehicles. 

Something happened to them in 2010 or so when they started switching to different engine designs. Tons of catastrophic failure. They’ve been cruising on their reputation from the 2000s since then. When I had my Veloster at the dealer there was another one in, same year and mileage with the same exact problem. Dealer acted like this is par for the course. 

I couldn’t wait to trade that Veloster in. Even with a new engine it felt like a time bomb waiting to go off...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> To test for this noise I drove around very mundanely for 25 miles this morning, getting better mileage than Sport mode, but also totally not worth it. Driving normally I would never encounter this noise, in any typical scenario the trans downshifted to second or I was going fast enough in third. The only time I could make the car do this out on the street was if I purposely locked the car in 3rd gear via manual mode, slowed down to under 8MPH while going up a hill then proceed to give it very little gas. It didn't sound as loud as in the video, but it was there. Pretty much exactly how you expect to stall a manual, asking an auto to do this doesnt make much sense to me as there is no reason to ever drive like that. Off the street in a parking garage in typical driving up and down the ramps, trans makes no noise. I did manage to get it to make the noise in Drive once after numerous tries, it took going around a turn too fast so it stayed in 3rd and then abruptly slowing down but not stopping while on the ramp, and then proceeding to creep up the ramp at half normal speed. If I drove normally around the turn the trans stayed in second and any speed I would typically drive up the ramp in 3rd the vehicle made no noise. So I will call this the driving like a drunk Ms. Daisy trans problem  In Sport mode or driving in manual mode like you have a clue, trans makes no sounds.
> 
> To complete the experiment, I checked my coolant after all of this and its spot on!


I think they tuned the noise out as much as possible in the 21s. That’s my hunch. Having said that, I wasn’t sure if the noise got worse over time or not in our 2019. So, the issue def played a role in my engine choice for the 2021.5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

The Road Warrior said:


> Hyundai used to be known for making pretty poor quality vehicles. They really got their act together in the late 90s and 00s and we’re building some decent cars. I had an 04 Elantra GT hatch that I put 205k trouble free miles on. We also had two other Hyundai’s from the mid 00s that were rock solid vehicles.
> 
> Something happened to them in 2010 or so when they started switching to different engine designs. Tons of catastrophic failure. They’ve been cruising on their reputation from the 2000s since then. When I had my Veloster at the dealer there was another one in, same year and mileage with the same exact problem. Dealer acted like this is par for the course.
> 
> I couldn’t wait to trade that Veloster in. Even with a new engine it felt like a time bomb waiting to go off...


I just assumed Hyundai's are 100k mile disposable vehicles. But to be fair, Chevy replaces a lot of engines too, they have tons of lifter and oil porosity/consumption problems. The budget chevy cars sonic/spark or whatever you call them had piston issues, routine maintenance is piston replacements. Seems every brand has issues these days, its all in how they handle it to me.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> I think they tuned the noise out as much as possible in the 21s. That’s my hunch. Having said that, I wasn’t sure if the noise got worse over time or not in our 2019. So, the issue def played a role in my engine choice for the 2021.5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya either way, I'm ok with it as I never heard it in my normal driving and probably wont ever hear it again. I should mention I had to have the radio off as well to hear it.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

skydaman said:


> Ya either way, I'm ok with it as I never heard it in my normal driving and probably wont ever hear it again. I should mention I had to have the radio off as well to hear it.


Your experience mirrors our 2021 VR6 test drive. We left it in D and drove like normal people haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

krebsy75 said:


> Your experience mirrors our 2021 VR6 test drive. We left it in D and drove like normal people haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt even bother with a test drive since almost every family we hang out with has a VR6 Atlas and hasnt had any issues. With intake/exhaust/coilovers now its more like an R32 limousine than a minivan so I drive it as such


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

There is no way a turbo charged smaller engine will ever have the longevity of a larger normally aspirated engine.
The VR6 does not have a head gasket problem.
Turbo chargers do go back at a much higher frequency than head gaskets.

But the turbo charged engine is lighter, so will accelerate faster.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I’ll pull the LS3 from my SS and put it in my Atlas. Power and longevity problems solved. On a long enough timeline...


----------



## Gfami50 (Mar 19, 2021)

VW8887 said:


> We are looking at the 2021.5 VW Atlas and were wondering what everyone thinks about the 2.0L turbo? Is it reliable? Seeing the Head Gasket issues with the VR6 is concerning and the coolant issues. We have a 2019 Mazda CX-9 that has a 2.5L Turbo. I like it but was looking to go to a V6. We want something with more space and a better AWD system. The AWD in the CX9 is nothing special it seems in the snow. Even our 2016 Subaru Legacy is better in the snow with worse tires and less ground clearance. So we are shopping the 2021.5 Atlas SE w/Tech 4Motion, 2021 Honda Passport, 2021 Kia Telluride S AWD, 2021 Subaru Ascent Limited and 2021 Hyundai Palisade SEL AWD. It seems like the Atlas is the Safest especially in the side crash test according to IIHS crash tests and the distance of intrusion keeping 32 centimeters from the sidewall to the center of the passengers. Seems like a record. The Telluride/Palisade is only 14.5-16.5, Passport is 16.5, even the Subaru Ascent was only 18.5. Larger number is better in this test. So I worry how KIA and Hyundai vehicles actually hold up in worse crashes outside of IIHS designed tests.
> 
> I love the Atlas's size and features. Miss the better VW warranty they got rid of. I'd like to keep our next vehicle for 8-10 years but reliability seems like a big concern.


I’ve got both vr6 and 2.0T and both serve us well so far. The Vr6 is in a 2008 touareg been very reliable. The 2.0T is in a 2013 vw cc. And aside from being a direct injection motor so far just a water pump replacement. The touareg needed a drive shaft replacement. These cars are expensive to take to dealership but have been satisfied with the work done cause I can’t wrench on these new cars nor would I try .The little stuff is no problem like light bulbs and such. I would go for the Vr6 great motor and they use it in the base Porsche cayenne. Nice growl.


----------



## Tofudude (Sep 2, 2020)

I never understood why the 2.0T is even in the Atlas. Poor thing is already screaming in the Tiguan. The Atlas is a big girl and yes while the the best at MPG the 3.6 is solid in it. I've driven both and the 2.0T really loses gas when you need to go up hill; its great in local suburbs but in a long haul to 3.6 feels so much more consistent and less loud.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> I think I’ll pull the LS3 from my SS and put it in my Atlas. Power and longevity problems solved. On a long enough timeline...


There is a good bit of room in the Atlas engine bay, and I have a spare 5.3 sitting around all the time (I build a lot of turbo 5.3's). But really I just want some tuning options so I can turbo the VR6.



Tofudude said:


> I never understood why the 2.0T is even in the Atlas. Poor thing is already screaming in the Tiguan. The Atlas is a big girl and yes while the the best at MPG the 3.6 is solid in it. I've driven both and the 2.0T really loses gas when you need to go up hill; its great in local suburbs but in a long haul to 3.6 feels so much more consistent and less loud.


If they had put the 2.5T in the Atlas VW would have created an amazing unit! The MPG of the Vr6 really isn't that bad for its size, I get 23-25 driving it sanely, seen 27 being easy on the gas.


----------



## tureg (Jun 15, 2011)

VW8887 said:


> We are looking at the 2021.5 VW Atlas and were wondering what everyone thinks about the 2.0L turbo? Is it reliable? Seeing the Head Gasket issues with the VR6 is concerning and the coolant issues. We have a 2019 Mazda CX-9 that has a 2.5L Turbo. I like it but was looking to go to a V6. We want something with more space and a better AWD system. The AWD in the CX9 is nothing special it seems in the snow. Even our 2016 Subaru Legacy is better in the snow with worse tires and less ground clearance. So we are shopping the 2021.5 Atlas SE w/Tech 4Motion, 2021 Honda Passport, 2021 Kia Telluride S AWD, 2021 Subaru Ascent Limited and 2021 Hyundai Palisade SEL AWD. It seems like the Atlas is the Safest especially in the side crash test according to IIHS crash tests and the distance of intrusion keeping 32 centimeters from the sidewall to the center of the passengers. Seems like a record. The Telluride/Palisade is only 14.5-16.5, Passport is 16.5, even the Subaru Ascent was only 18.5. Larger number is better in this test. So I worry how KIA and Hyundai vehicles actually hold up in worse crashes outside of IIHS designed tests.
> 
> I love the Atlas's size and features. Miss the better VW warranty they got rid of. I'd like to keep our next vehicle for 8-10 years but reliability seems like a big concern.


two point SLOW Turbo. This motor is amazing. Very advanced, precise,. It also proofs that your mop handle can be changed into camshafts, or plastic soda bottles are now either intake manifold or oil pan. Its all ok, but howcome these things got so pricy? Parts are wayyyy to pricy to repair. Is also a proof that 32OZ. of plastic can be sold for $500. I saw em doing high miles its true but these motors are like disposable ones and are made to serve that purpose. When pass warranty you are on your own and its all your fault


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

VW8887 said:


> We are looking at the 2021.5 VW Atlas and were wondering what everyone thinks about the 2.0L turbo? Is it reliable?


My VR6 stories go back a ways. I have had two. '97 Jetta GLX. 2.8L VR6. I redlined that car daily from the day I owned it to 162,000 miles 14 years later. Many track days too. It was bullet proof. I was on time with maintenance. Then I had a used 2007 B6 Passat Wagon FWD with the 3.6 VR6. It had the engine replaced under warranty due an issue with the oil pump bolt backing out which would damage the engine. It was an early issue on first year models. It was revised to a better grade bolt and subsequent engines didn't have the issue. I put 80,000 miles and it was flawless, fast and sounded amazing, like the first. The sound of the VR6. I think its one of the best sounding engines with the addition of a cold air intake. I am biased. Having said that, the Atlas I had for 9 months wasn't fast. The engine was well matched but didn't feel powerful in the chassis. It was sufficient. The engine was just keeping up with the weight of the truck. My Pacifica minivan with the Chysler 3.6 pentastar is geared a lot more aggressively and will smoke the tires a lot easier (FWD). Also the pedal tip-in is a lot more aggressive on the Pacifica. The Atlas seemed a lot tamer accelerator, needing more travel to get more power. For off-road, the Atlas was OK. It's fine for fields, dirt roads and hard packed even sand. Its not for serious loose sand, with uneven terrain. Had a little trouble in Port Aransas, TX beach when I got off the hard pack. It got out eventually but it seemed harder than a AWD needed. Needed either more torque or better software to move the torque to tthe best wheels. It was in Off-raod mode. I mean I've taken the minivan out there and had about the same level of issue and its FWD. In the rain it's great. Boat ramp, fine. Never drove it in snow. Its not an off-road 4x4, its an AWD street SUV. But you asked about the engine. Love the VR6 reliability for the two I owned. The initial 9-10 months with an Atlas were reliable and uneventful with only 5,000 initial miles. Good Luck.


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

shadytheatlas said:


> For sure coming out of a 18/19 into the 4-cylinder was a solid decision. If I could have gotten an SEL R-Line 4-motion 4-cylinder in 2017 I would have.
> 
> If I were going to buy another Atlas today I would get the 4-cylinder. Only because I believe that as of today it’s a more reliable engine. Over time the VR6 could prove its reliability again.
> 
> ...


There was a time when Cummins in Canada was a third party supplier as a VW engine assembly facility, Toronto I believe. Can't remember if it was just a remanufacturing facility or new engines. I left Cummins in 2015 and VW dropped that plant before I left, a few years before I believe. I doubt that there were VR6s laying around for a few years waiting for an Atlas to be built. VW dropped Cummins long before the Atlas


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

mexglx said:


> There was a time when Cummins in Canada was a third party supplier as a VW engine assembly facility, Toronto I believe. Can't remember if it was just a remanufacturing facility or new engines. I left Cummins in 2015 and VW dropped that plant before I left, a few years before I believe. I doubt that there were VR6s laying around for a few years waiting for an Atlas to be built. VW dropped Cummins long before the Atlas


Per the window sticker, the VR6 comes from Germany. A quick Google search doesn't show any Cummins engine plants in Germany, so not sure how accurate the claim is that Cummins is to blame for the head bolt torque issue...


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

[/QUOTE]Per the window sticker, the VR6 comes from Germany. A quick Google search doesn't show any Cummins engine plants in Germany, so not sure how accurate the claim is that Cummins is to blame for the head bolt torque issue..
[/QUOTE]
The Cummins Recon plant was in Toronto. They remanufactured engines for Porsche, VW, Audi under contract. I don't recall how much core processing they did and actual reconditioning vs repair and replacement of parts.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Tofudude said:


> I never understood why the 2.0T is even in the Atlas. Poor thing is already screaming in the Tiguan.


That's a different engine in the Tiguan btw, with less power. The Atlas 2.0T is just like the GTI's 2.0t


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

skydaman said:


> Thats terrible and I agree it sounds broken, if mine made that noise I’d be pissed, but so far mine hasnt made a peep from trans or converter.


Yours makes the noise. They all do. You just haven't heard or noticed it yet. It will come at a stop sign on a nice day with the windows open...and you'll be like...."eww what is that noise?"


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I think there are a couple of cases where one engine is clearly superior to the other.

1. If you plan to tow a trailer, the 3.6 VR6 is the clear choice. It can tow up to 5000 pounds. The 2.0T can only tow up to 2000 lbs. I have read that this is mostly due to radiator size, and intercooler placement for the turbo.

2. If you plan to drive mostly at high elevations, the 2.0T is the clear winner. The turbocharger will compensate for the thinner air at higher altitudes, and develop full power. Power loss on a naturally aspirated engine is about 3% per 1000 feet; so there would be about 30% loss at 10,000 feet above sea level. The Rocky Mountain states are an example of where the 2.0T engine has a significant performance advantage. Think Colorado, Wyoming, New México, etc.

🍺


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Tim K said:


> Yours makes the noise. They all do. You just haven't heard or noticed it yet. It will come at a stop sign on a nice day with the windows open...and you'll be like...."eww what is that noise?"


I guess you missed my followup post, I can force it to make the noise but in normal driving its a non issue.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tim K said:


> Yours makes the noise. They all do. You just haven't heard or noticed it yet. It will come at a stop sign on a nice day with the windows open...and you'll be like...."eww what is that noise?"


I think the noise is more muted in 2021 models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

